# Delight of Northern Sweden



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello, everyone!

I would like to create a corner in this forum dedicated to the smaller cozy towns which are located in the Northernmost parts of Sweden. It is well know that the northern regions, like Norrbotten or Lapland, are sparsely populated, however there are still some nice urban places. 
Let this thread be a tribute to smaller, charming and a bit magical urban territories, which i, personally, find easy to get addicted to.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

May we begin with larger towns? 

*Luleå*

Luleå is a city on the coast of northern Sweden with 45.467 inhabitants which is the seat of Luleå Municipality and the capital of Norrbotten County. It is the largest city in Norrbotten. 


Northern Lights over Luleå by HKangas, on Flickr


Christmas Day Sunset by Wiking66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

So far lovely, very nice photos; more please


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Those 2 pics really something!!! would like to see more-e-e-e-e!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

De De LIGHT of northern Sweden indeeden! kay:


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

more more !


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice, rarely seen! I didn't know that aura borealis, "norrsken", can be seen from Luleå.

Umeå:








From the site Bussbranschen: http://www.bussbranschen.se/Aktuellt/Nyhetsarkiv/Nyhetsarkiv2010/tabid/474/Default.aspx










From Ryds Glas: http://www.byggbasen.com/img/news/76868838.jpg










All from Umeå. This is from Sveriges Radio by Tommy Engman: http://sverigesradio.se/diverse/appdata/isidor/images/news_images/109/1070689_520_306.jpg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for the contribution, Nightsky. 
More of Luleå:

image hosted on flickr

Northern Lights over Luleå [Explored - thank you!] by catarina_555 ♪♫, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Now that is what I call a Nightsky!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> Now that is what I call a Nightsky!


A-ha. It would be amazing, if we could see auroras here (in Stockholm area), aswell. Sometimes they can be seen, of course, but not very often.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skrapebook said:


> De De LIGHT of northern Sweden indeeden! kay:


:lol:

De natural light of Norra Sverige.


----------



## Fagereng (Sep 2, 2011)

Traveling by train through northern Sweden is unbelievably boring, nothing but trees and trees. But those 4 towns, Luleå, Piteå, Skellefteå and Umeå are very pleasant places.

I`ve been to Abisko several times, it has a great grocery store. Kiruna is so so, I guess. It has friendly people for sure.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fagereng said:


> Traveling by train through northern Sweden is unbelievably boring, nothing but trees and trees. But those 4 towns, Luleå, Piteå, Skellefteå and Umeå are very pleasant places.


Well, it really would have been more pleasant, if the railway was along the coast. Actually, there already is Botniabanan - a railway line connecting the larger towns that are spread along the coast of Gulf of Bothnia, however it is still to be prolonged further North.



Fagereng said:


> I`ve been to Abisko several times, it has a great grocery store. Kiruna is so so, I guess. It has friendly people for sure.


Kiruna is a great place in winter time, i believe. Also, there are more nice towns like Boden, Gällivare, Älvsbyn up there.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Umeå:


Umeå by night by osrnyg04, on Flickr


A very white Umeå, Sweden by Lorana Gallery, on Flickr

Actually, the city center of the city is being densified and changed.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

As the nature is dominant in this region, it would not be easy to avoid spending ome time enjoying the northern lights:


Sweden by peterspencer49, on Flickr


Rainbow under the Aurora by peterspencer49, on Flickr


Evergreens Kiruna by peterspencer49, on Flickr

 Moonlight and Aurora by peterspencer49, on Flickr

The pictures taken in the surrounding area of Kiruna.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gällivare* - the second largest municipality in Lapland.
_A locality and the seat of Gällivare Municipality in Norrbotten County, Sweden with 8.449 inhabitants in 2010. The town was founded in the 17th century. Together with nearby towns Malmberget and Koskullskulle it forms a conurbation with some 15.000 inhabitants.
Gällivare is situated at the northern end of the Inlandsbanan railway line, just about 100 kilometres north of the Arctic Circle. Gällivare is located in a major iron ore mining region. Adjacent to Gällivare (about five kilometres) is Malmberget, known as a site for iron ore extraction from deep mines by LKAB.
Outside Gällivare lies the ski resort Dundret, which is equipped with six ski lifts and ten groomed slopes along with a conference center and hotel. The ski season stretches from the end of October all the way into early May._


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some views from around Gällivare town:


The Great Outdoors by suffe, on Flickr


Mountains by Christolakis, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A panoramic view of an industrial town Örnsköldsvik which is located near the Bothnian bay and northern part of the beautiful High coast of Sweden:


Örnsköldsvik ! by Christina.Bylund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some views form aorund Kiruna:


Luossavaara view by nelvana of the northern lights, on Flickr


The view from the hotel in Kiruna by stefanlaketa, on Flickr


View over Torne Träsk at midnight by cactus_mats, on Flickr


Kiruna view by Norrbotten County Council, on Flickr


View by zhaosu, on Flickr


Swirling lights over Kiruna, Sweden by priord44, on Flickr


Big display of the northern lights, Kiruna by priord44, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some panoramic pictures of the cities and smaller towns:

Sundsvall:


Norra berget panorama by ffagency.com, on Flickr


Södra berget Sundsvall by ffagency.com, on Flickr


sundsvall stad by Dreadlund, on Flickr

Örnsköldsvik:


Panorama över Örnsköldsvik by markus.sandin, on Flickr

Umeå:


Panorama of Umeå by night by Brynolf®, on Flickr

Luleå. A first European 'Facebook data center' is being built there:


Panorama Luleå by bjoeng, on Flickr

Piteå:


View of Piteå by Jonas N, on Flickr

Överkalix:


Överkalix by Wiking66, on Flickr


Abisko och Tårne Träsk from Nuolja by Daniel Frost, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The solar activity has increased and that means brighter norther lights for the northerners. 


Aurora Borealis ~ 2 [EXPLORED] by mcqal, on Flickr

Aurora borealis over Luleå city


Northern Lights over Luleå par totheforest, sur Flickr


Aurora Borealis * EXPLORED * par totheforest, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Arjeplog* (Pite Sami: _Arjepluovve_) is a locality and the seat of Arjeplog Municipality in Norrbotten County, Sweden with 1.977 inhabitants in 2010.
It is a popular winter test site for the asian and european car industry.
Arjeplog has in the past offered families 100.000 kronor, or individuals 25.000 kronor to move to the town.
Arjeplog Municipality is Sweden's fourth largest municipality, but the fourth least populated. It is located by the shores of Lake Hornavan, Sweden's deepest lake and one of its largest. The municipality is popular because of the scenery of Lake Hornavan, but also of its other untouched nature.

Arjeplog Municipality consists of a terrain dominated by the Scandinavian Mountains and many water areas. It boasts an unparalleled 8.000 lakes and streams, with three main rivers, namely Pite River, Skellefte River and Lais River. Skellefte River attaches south from Lake Hornavan and extends southeast to Skellefteå and the Gulf of Bothnia on the east coast.
About 80 kilometres north of the town Arjeplog one finds the national parks Padjelanta and Sarek, both being situated in the western parts of Jokkmokk Municipality.
Arjeplog Municipality also has 13 nature reserves, mostly mountain moorland, where endangered plants grow. Mountain Galtispouda, with a height of 800 metres, is both a popular place of outlook, a nature reserve, and in the winter a popular place for skiing.

The interest in Arjeplog had been sparked when silver was found in the area in the 1620s, and a mining industry was established there 1635-1659. It has been estimated that the amount of silver mined was 36 kilograms per year.
In August 1659, the Danes and Norwegians – who were in the Denmark–Norway union – attacked and burned down the mining village. The mining industry was then stalled for 120 years.
It was once again taken up in 1719, probably as a means of supporting the war of King Charles XII of Sweden. The mining was upheld until 1810, when the low profits, harsh climate and the long distances led to its closure. There are still remains from that time in the village Adolfström.
There are also several names in the area such as Silvervägen ("Silver Road") and Silversundet ("Silver Strait") reminding of its silver history. When a Sami museum was built in the town of Arjeplog in 1965, it was appropriately named Silvermuseet ("The Silver Museum"). It is filled with Sami photos and artifacts.


2008 03 04 sweden 063_edited-1_web par malcolm bull, sur Flickr


2008 03 04 sweden 065_edited-1_web par malcolm bull, sur Flickr


Out of the Mist - Above Arjeplog, Sweden par malcolm bull, sur Flickr


2008 03 04 sweden 073_edited-1_web par malcolm bull, sur Flickr


Arjeplog: a typical northern Swedish town par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


IMG_2952 par BlackDevil19742012, sur Flickr

Sofia Magdalena curch


Church at Arjeplog (IR 014) par malcolm bull, sur Flickr


Winter Morning - Church at Arjeplog par malcolm bull, sur Flickr


Arjeplog par Mr. Edler, sur Flickr

Houses painted in Falun röd color


Arjeplog Sweden par maarten49, sur Flickr

and the nature..


Grillplats i Örnviks Marina par kjllut, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par mbarron5, sur Flickr


_DSC2050 2011-08-02 Arjeplog mountain par JS-Foto-LuleÃ¥, sur Flickr


Höst på väg par kjllut, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par ~Frida*~, sur Flickr


Laponia par ~Frida*~, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par ~Frida*~, sur Flickr


Höstdag i Örnvik par kjllut, sur Flickr


The sun is there in the west par kjllut, sur Flickr


FS0A1363 par colm.boran, sur Flickr


FS0A1345 par colm.boran, sur Flickr


Galtis Sunrise par mbarron5, sur Flickr


Fading Light par malcolm bull, sur Flickr


AMG Driving Academy par AMG Driving Academy, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Luleå harbour during summer:


Nice summer weather par totheforest, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Summer in the Swedish Lappland:


Summer Evening, Hemavan. par Richard Childs, sur Flickr


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh :applause:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

I would like to see some more pictures of Luleå. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Luleå:


En los inviernos de Luleå su población también disfruta la belleza (36) par Fernando Ramirez P, sur Flickr


En los inviernos de Luleå su población también disfruta la belleza (17) par Fernando Ramirez P, sur Flickr


Powerful par claryelle-swe, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par claryelle-swe, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par claryelle-swe, sur Flickr


Beautiful hotel in Luleå par claryelle-swe, sur Flickr


Luleå Stadshotell par totheforest, sur Flickr


Luleå par hence84, sur Flickr

Actually, you can expect me to present one more thing hat is related to Luleå.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*'ICEHOTEL 2013' Jukkasjärvi*

The theme of the interior of "ICEHOTEL", which is contructed in the village of Jukkasjärvi, about 17 kilometres (11 mi) from Kirunathis, this year is called "Beam Me Up" and it was created by a design studio "Pinpin Studio" from Sweden. After its first opening in 1990, the hotel has been erected each year from December to April.
The hotel, including the chairs and beds, is constructed from snow and ice blocks taken from the nearby Torne River. The structure remains at the temperature below freezing, around -5 degrees of Celsius.



> In “Beam Me Up”, Pinpin Studio sought to combine an artistic approach with playfulness and humor. They wanted visitors to feel as if they were part of a story – that something is going on around them and that they are involved. The world becomes a stage, and the visitor is transformed into an actor.
> Upon entering the room, visitors are transported to a sci-fi scene where four UFOs hover over the trees surrounding Torne River in northern Sweden (just below the Northern Lights). The room invites visitors to participate not only through its visual design, but also by letting them partially enter one of the beams to get beamed up, or by lying down on the illuminated hovering bed.


(c) icehotel.com









(c) icehotel.com









(c) icehotel.com









(c) icehotel.com









(c) icehotel.com









(c) icehotel.com









(c) icehotel.com









(c) icehotel.com


















(c) icehotel.com









(c) icehotel.com









More information: www.icehotel.com, http://inhabitat.com/new-post-submission-2246.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Övertorneå church:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8646161957/

Simply, a typical view in northern provinces:


Schweden par kopfzünder, sur Flickr

Scandinavian mountains near Nikkaluokta:


Reflection par Juha Posio, sur Flickr


Nikkaluokta 2.7.2010, Sweden par anNu's photos, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A bridge between Östersund and Frösön island:


pan_sunsetwinter par razaonetwo, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Sweden :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really beautiful images from Northern Sweden, thanks dj4life. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

You are welcome. Nice to know that you like the pictures.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More wilderness of northern Sweden:


On the road from Nikkaluokta to Kiruna par Jukka Sydänoja, sur Flickr


Skierffe Rapadalen par talaakso, sur Flickr


Stora sjöfallet par talaakso, sur Flickr


Gamajåhkå (Kvikkjokk) par talaakso, sur Flickr


Stora sjöfallet nationalpark par talaakso, sur Flickr


Seskarö Bro par Christina.Bylund, sur Flickr


Sundown... par Linda.Pedersen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kiruna and the surroundings:


kiruna6 by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


kiruna by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


kiruna panorama by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


kvällssol4 by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


järnvag by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


Solbil by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Stunning pictures :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More wilderness of northern Sweden:


On the road from Nikkaluokta to Kiruna par Jukka Sydänoja, sur Flickr


Skierffe Rapadalen par talaakso, sur Flickr


Stora sjöfallet par talaakso, sur Flickr


Gamajåhkå (Kvikkjokk) par talaakso, sur Flickr


Stora sjöfallet nationalpark par talaakso, sur Flickr


Seskarö Bro par Christina.Bylund, sur Flickr


Sundown... par Linda.Pedersen, sur Flickr


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Northern Sweden is absolutely stunning! Thanks for the pics dj4life.:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Midnight sun by swedennewyork, on Flickr


Kungsleden by janter2, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Impressive pictures from Northen sweden. Great work dj4life. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Midnightsun par Wiking66, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Natural landscapes near Gällivare:


. par robinpilestedt, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Riksgränsen ski resort, Lapland:


riksgränsen5 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


riksgränsen2 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Torneträsk:


Torneträsk2 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lapporten:


Lapporten5 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


Lapporten4 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


lapporten3 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


Lapporten2 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


lapporten par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Simply, Lapland:


Mountains (41) par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


kaisepakte2 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Behövs inte redigeras nåt när naturen gör jobbet. Dundret. by sussisuss, on Flickr


Vallevare by bristlewhileyouwork, on Flickr


Wild Nordic Sunset by Jazzabi, on Flickr


Kungsleden by janter2, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rakkasjohka Falls*:









http://matiassieppi.deviantart.com/art/Rakkasjohka-Falls-130299031


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Auroras (again):


Aurora borealis by imagea.org, on Flickr


JP5A4356.jpg by Jenny Varley, on Flickr


Aurora over Abisko by Thomas Heaton, on Flickr


Aurora borealis by imagea.org, on Flickr


What lies beyond? by rovinglight, on Flickr


Aurora in Abisko by AshleyKent, on Flickr


Northern Lights - Our Favourite Image from 2012/13 by The Aurora Zone, on Flickr


Laponia sueca. by unclickvirtual, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern Lights in Sweden by The Aurora Zone, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tjeggelvas, Tjeggelvas strand and areas near Örnvik town:


Sommarkväll vid Tjeggelvas strand by kjllut, on Flickr


När och fjärran by kjllut, on Flickr


Tjeggelvas by kjllut, on Flickr


Whitening mountain by kjllut, on Flickr


Grayling in Tjeggelvas, Sweden by kjllut, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vallsundsbron/Vallsund bridge*, Östersund city, Jämtland:


Vallsundsbron mot Östersund by igodu, on Flickr


Vallsundsbron i solnedgång by Johannes Poignant, on Flickr


Vallsundsbron by Lars Dahlin, on Flickr


Östersund Panorama by Robbin Gälliner, on Flickr


Östersund Panorama by Robbin Gälliner, on Flickr

Length (total, m.): 1.500, Span (m): -, Type of traffic: Road, Opened in 1998.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Östersund, Jämtland County:


Panorama Östersund by Grevish, on Flickr


Stitched_003 by krillster, on Flickr


Östersund Panorama by Robbin Gälliner, on Flickr


_MG_9771 by Tomas Andershem, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerstinhellstrom/4392397392/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerstinhellstrom/4406765981/


Mittuniversitetet i rött by vildvin, on Flickr


101 by Koattack, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of Östersund:


Town Hall par Helena Normark, sur Flickr


Green Volkswagen par Helena Normark, sur Flickr


östersund 2012 november par selenajupiter / off, sur Flickr


pan_sunsetwinter par razaonetwo, sur Flickr


Frösön par Anton Nilsson, sur Flickr


Åreskutan par Anton Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A panoramic view of the Rönnskär island in Hälsingöand:


Rönnskär by Olof Bergqvist, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Midsummer night by a Lule river, Norrbotten:


Midnattssol / Midnight sun by HJsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Luleå:


Luleå by night by RENAUX Clément, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern lights, stars, clouds, a creek and some trees:


Northern lights above creek 1 by Jonas Wiklund, on Flickr


Northern lights, stars, clouds and a creek by Jonas Wiklund, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the great pictures!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Luleå:


Luleå à 18h par T Havette, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Örnsköldsvik:


Örnsköldsvik par Sander Taats, sur Flickr


ÖvikByNight par johanhllgren, sur Flickr


Örnsköldsvik, Sweden par Sander Taats, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some newer images of *Kiruna*, Norrbotten County:


Kiruna, sunlight par Magnus Hörnström, sur Flickr


kryss par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


Kiruna kyrka - bell tower par ScubaJo, sur Flickr


Kiruna, moonlight par Magnus Hörnström, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The temperature in Luleå has dropped well below 20 degrees a few days ago..









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredrik_n/12025286623/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12037844513/

Still, it was not as cold as in Karesuando during these days (-41C).


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The green skies of Lappland 


Into the wild par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lapporten and the Aurora research center:


Lapporten par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr

Aurora borealis


Aurora par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


aurora par warcuy, sur Flickr

The Ice Hotel 2014


Ice Hotel,Kiruna par zhang junyu, sur Flickr


Ice Hotel,Kiruna par zhang junyu, sur Flickr


Ice Hotel, Kiruna par zhang junyu, sur Flickr


_DSC1059 par zhang junyu, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna, Norrbotten county*:


Kiruna at night par thomashille, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

sundog par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


Over The Hills par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


Aurora par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


Andromeda par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


Andromeda galaxy, The Milky Way and a bit of aurora par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


MilkyWay par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

LetThereBeLight par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


AuroraMountains par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of *Kiruna*:


arriving in Kiruna par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


arriving in Kiruna par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


Kiruna kyrka par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


Kiruna, Sweden par ani3l007, sur Flickr


Kiruna, Sweden par ani3l007, sur Flickr


After sunset par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


Kiruna, Sweden par ani3l007, sur Flickr


Kiruna, Sweden par ani3l007, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Geomagnetic Storm In Progress par NASA Goddard Photo and Video, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

kiruna 059 par jernehov, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Storgatan in Österusnd, Jämtland:


Storgatan Östersund 2013 par kabeji, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredric_lindberg/12196226593/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurora borealis over marina in Kalix archipelago:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredric_lindberg/12195984504/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The frozen Bay of Bothnia (the Baltic Sea) in the are of Luleå archipelago:


Härlig dag !! par Christina.Bylund, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5380473520/in/photostream/

after a car accident on one of the ice roads (the frozen areas of the bay are used as roads up there) in Luleå:


Sunset on the Wild Iceroad par Wiking66, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurora par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Snowy Östersund:


CRW_1085 par henrikloxell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Jämtland:


CRW_9446 par henrikloxell, sur Flickr


CRW_8971 par henrikloxell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Åre, Jämtland County:


Åre Ski Resort in Sweden por tarmo888, en Flickr


Cableway to Are por PatricKarlsson187, en Flickr


DSC_5047 por Siwert Jonasson, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kiruna:


Inget liknar #Kiruna... Gratis utebad inklusive fors. por josredi, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Straffbild.. by Magnus Sandström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Pajala viewed from the mountain Jupukka by totheforest, on Flickr

_MG_75521 by Universal Creations, on Flickr

_MG_75520 by Universal Creations, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Cute bunny by Magnus Sandström, on Flickr

Hermelin by Magnus Sandström, on Flickr

Curious young fox by totheforest, on Flickr

Curious reindeer by Magnus Sandström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sollefteå*:

Sollefteå by Rolf bostedt, on Flickr

Sollefteå's skyline by L!nus, on Flickr

Untitled by robertbostedt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset Dundret, Gällivare by Fredrik_json, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern Light by Michiel van Nimwegen, on Flickr

Northern Light by Michiel van Nimwegen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna, Norrbotten County*:

Kiruna at night by thomashille, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna, Norrbotten County*:

-->









https://www.flickr.com/photos/roban/14922264428/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Luleå:

Open Air Piano by BSt.Nature.Boy, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lapland:

AuroraAppears by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

AuroraFog by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

AuroraLakePano (EXPLORED) by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

AuroraReflection (EXPLORED) by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you ever experienced the northern lights? This #SwedishSundays comes from @swedishlapland & Luleå, where the #aurora season has just started. #northernlights #Sweden #Lulea by swedennewyork, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern Lights by Acuraelin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Boden and aurora borealis:

Boden, Sweden by Qvistblomman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Luleå:

House of culture by Darek Kominiak, on Flickr

Icebreakers in Luleå harbour by berglarseriki, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna*:

Kiruna at night by benseckinger, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Östersund, Jämtland County*:

moonoverosd by tommyohrling, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Östersund, Jämtland County*:

DSC09806 by Nick Mitha, on Flickr

Östersund - Night View by Nick Mitha, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Winter road by wojtekappleseed, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Umeå, Västerbotten County*:

Umeå, capitale della cultura 2014 by Touring Club Italiano - Touring magazine, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Piteå, Norrbotten County*:

Walking street. by Anton Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Luleå, Norrbotten County*:

Norrahamn, Luleå by Henry Kangas, on Flickr

Kulturens hus by Henry Kangas, on Flickr

DSC08135 by Lphoto692, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Östersund, Jämtalnd County*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19293317186









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19131729800









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19131771308









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19319362595









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19131754848


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

to be aspired by a boreal Aurora ! by BLAKELEY FREDERIC - Just for pleasure, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Luleå cathedral, Norrbotten county*:

Luleå Cathedral by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Jokkmokk church, Norrbotten County*:

The freezing twilight by volhardt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Överkalix, Norrbotten County:*

Överkalix by Gert Frost, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Aurora borealis near Kiruna, Norrbotten County*:

Shooting Moon by Mia Stålnacke, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Åre, Jämtland County*:

Åre, Sweden by lautaro diaz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Härnösand, Västernorrland County:*

White Fountain by Vincent Rohde, on Flickr

Härnösand by Ewerth Kjerlander, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Nordingrå, Västernorrland County:*

Lillholmen, Nordingrå, July 5, 2015 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Some village in a High coast region, Västernorrland County:*

high coast by lagerberg media, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Umeå Västernorrland County:*

Umeå by marcus.j, on Flickr

Utopia in Umeå by Evert Tielrooij, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Northern lights, Jämtland county:*

Northern Lights / Norrsken by iskogochmark.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kall, Jämtland county:*

IMG_5014 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Krok, Jämtland county:*

IMG_4981 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Piteå, Norrbotten County:*

001_1997 by Björn johansson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Östersund, Jämtland County:*

Östersund från Frösön by Någon Annan, on Flickr

Östersund från Frösön by Någon Annan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Högakustenbron, Västranorrland County:*

Högakustenbron by Tommy Söderström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Riksgränsen village, Norrbotten County:*

riksgränsen by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr

Riksgränsen by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna, Norrbotten County:*

kiruna6 by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna, Norrbotten County:*

Kiruna by Robert Schaub, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna*:

vidkiruna by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Härnösand*:

Aurora over Härnösand by Fredrik Kåhrström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Härnösand* viewed from the deck of Birka cruise ship during the premiere trip between Stockholm and Luleå (a new cruise line in the Baltic sea):

The ship Topaz water salutes. by Franz Airiman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern light magic in Abisko

Northern Light - Abisco - Lapland by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Northern Light - Abisco - Lapland by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Northern Light - Abisco - Lapland by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

Northern Light - Abisco - Lapland by Rita Willaert, on Flickr

The Portal by Mia Stålnacke, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Glowing Sundsvall with the new bridge

Söndagskväll by C_Hagglund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More aurora delight

aurora-1185466_1280 by Roger K Olsson, on Flickr

aurora-1197753_1280 by Roger K Olsson, on Flickr

Unexpected visitor by Julien Widemann, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Östersund*








*Source*
*








Source*


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Definitely have to visit Sweden some day in the winter as well. Though in the summer it was awesome too.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Luleå (together with more southernly located Gothenburg) celebrates the 400th jubeleum this year.








*Source*
*







*
*Source*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Umeå, northern Sweden.. when it's not freezing cold up there

IMG_1797 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr

IMG_1798 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr

IMG_1795 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr

IMG_0632 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr

IMG_1796 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr

IMG_1794 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr

IMG_9968 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr


----------

